# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة شخصيات لها تاريخ

## hazem3

[frame="1 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بما اننا ملحقناش اي مسابقة في شهر رمضان المبارك 

فقولنا نعملنا اي منظر بعده عشان كده هاقدم مسابقة انا ومحمد الثالث يا رب تلاقي القبول 

مسابقتنا هتبقي عبارة عن شخصيات تاريخية (دينية )  مقولات ليهم اعمالهم 

واحنا كنا ناوين تبقي علي شكل اسئلة عادية وننتظر الاجابات لكن استاذنا العزيز رضا لابي 

اقترح علينا تبقي فيها شبه من مسابقته فوازير مشاهير الزمن الجميل وعشان كده هتبقي عبارة عن ابيات 

بتوصف اعماله اهم ما اشتهر بيه يعني ما يدل عليه 

ثانيا نظام المسابقة 

ترسل الاجابات علي الخاص وطبعا هتعتمد علي السرعة والاجابة الصحيحة 

وهننتظر من جميع المشاركين ما يعرفونه عن شخصيتنا 

طبعا مسابقتنا اسبوعية فكل شهر هيكون معانا فائزين الاول والتاني  :king: 

الجوايز هتبقي عبارة عن تقيمات للفايزين وجايزة خاصة مننا هتبقي كل ثلاث شهور يعني الاعلي في الثلاث شهور ليه جايزة خاصة مننا :4: 

ممنوع التعديل في المشاركة ولن تحتسب اي مشاركة بها تعديل

مسابقتنا سهلة جدا وان شاء الله تبقي مفيدة 

هنبدأ علي بركة الله يوم الخميس الساعة العاشرة مساءا وده هيبقي ميعادنا اسبوعيا 

بالتوفيق للجميع

 :f2: 

ملحوظة : فكرة المسابقة هي لاخي محمد الثالث حفاظا علي الملكية الفكرية ههههه[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. حازم



وبعد انتهاء فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان  

و ركود النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت مباردتك ومسابقة شخصيات لها تاريخ

والتي ستكون بالتعاون مع الأخ محمد الثالث 

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد الثالث

علي فكرة يمكن اكون انا صاحب فكرة المسابقة
بس حازم كان ليه اضافات فعالة جدا جدا
و انتظرونا ان شاء الله يوم الخميس مع اول
حلقة لينا و شخصية جميلة جدا و مشهوره
و سهله جدا

و اقدم شكر خاص للاستاذ الفاضل ابن طيبة
و الاستاذة الفاضلة قلب مصر علي تشجيعهم لينا
و دعمهم لينا و الصراحة كان موقفهم من المسابقة
موقف اكثر من رائع بجد بجد جزاهما الله الخير كله

----------


## محمد الثالث

اخونا الحبيب ايمن خطاب
جزاك الله كل الخير علي ردك
الذي اسعدنا كثيرا و يشرفنا
كثيرا ان تكون او المشجعين لنا
و ننتظرك ان شاء الله يوم الخميس
القادم

----------


## قلب مصر

لا شكر على واجب أخواني الأفاضل حازم ومحمد 
مبادرتكم الطيبة بالمسابقة تستحق التقدير والإشادة
في انتظاركم إن شاء الله الخميس القادم مع أولى حلقات المسابقة
وبشكركم جدا على الفكرة القيمة التي ستضيف لنا جميعا قدر كبير من المعلومات عن شخصيات نحتاج أن نعرف عنها الكثير
مع تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

> لا شكر على واجب أخواني الأفاضل حازم ومحمد
> مبادرتكم الطيبة بالمسابقة تستحق التقدير والإشادة
> في انتظاركم إن شاء الله الخميس القادم مع أولى حلقات المسابقة
> وبشكركم جدا على الفكرة القيمة التي ستضيف لنا جميعا قدر كبير من المعلومات عن شخصيات نحتاج أن نعرف عنها الكثير
> مع تحياتي وتقديري


ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن 
وتكون مسابقة مفيدة وتضيف جديد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حازم و محمد ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله
و تكون المسابقة من انجح ما يكون
منتظرينكم ان شاء الله
مودتي*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> حازم و محمد ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله
> و تكون المسابقة من انجح ما يكون
> منتظرينكم ان شاء الله
> مودتي


اللهم آمين اخي الحبيب
و ردك انت و اختنا الكريمة
قلب مصر شرف لنا عظيم
و ان شاء الله نكون عند
حسن ظنكم

----------


## hazem3

> حازم و محمد ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله
> و تكون المسابقة من انجح ما يكون
> منتظرينكم ان شاء الله
> مودتي


ويوفق حضرتك ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله المسابقة تلقي القبول وتكون اضافة ولو صغيرة  عن تاريخ دينا

----------


## swaha

اثبات حضور
ومن غير توقيع
ومن غير انصراف
الله الموفق

----------


## محمد الثالث

مرحبا بك اخونا الحبيب عبدالرحمن
نحن سعداء جدا جدا باثبات حضورك معنا
و ننتظرك يوم الخميس ان شاء الله

----------


## Red Devil

تسلم ايديكو يا جماعه على المسابقه الجميله دى

ومتابع ان شاء الله للمسابقه

موضوع متميز
ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد الثالث

الله يخليك يا باشا يا ريد ديفيل يا كبير
و الف مبروك لفوز الاهلي و هنستني
مباراة الاتحاد و الاهلي يوم الاحد علي
نار يا رب بس الاهلي ميطلعش باكتر
من 4-0
مش مهم خلينا في المهم

احنا كمان هنستناك في المسابقة

----------


## hanoaa

> [frame="1 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> بما اننا ملحقناش اي مسابقة في شهر رمضان المبارك 
> 
> فقولنا نعملنا اي منظر بعده عشان كده هاقدم مسابقة انا ومحمد الثالث يا رب تلاقي القبول 
> 
> مسابقتنا هتبقي عبارة عن شخصيات تاريخية (دينية )  مقولات ليهم اعمالهم 
> 
> ...


_مبروك يا جماعة 

و ربنا يوفقكوا

أنا جيت اسجل حضور اهو

بس شوفولى بروزر غير الإكسبلورر أشوف بيه السؤال

علشان اقدر أجاوب

مش حايبقى هنا و هناك

_

----------


## محمد الثالث

ههههههههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله هنحاول  نحط السؤال
يتشاف بالفايرفوكس عادي هنحاول
ان شاء الله و ربنا معانا و طبعا
ان الاميرة هنوءة تبقي معانا ده
شرف عظيم جدا جدا لينا

----------


## hanoaa

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ان شاء الله هنحاول  نحط السؤال
> يتشاف بالفايرفوكس عادي هنحاول
> ان شاء الله و ربنا معانا و طبعا
> ان الاميرة هنوءة تبقي معانا ده
> شرف عظيم جدا جدا لينا


_
الشرف ليا أنا يا محمد_

----------


## نــوران

*






\


/


\


/


تسجيل حضور و تهنئة بالمسابقة الجديدة

فكرة رائعة يا اخواني الكرام


((( حازم و محمد )))

ربنا يوفقكم و تكون مسابقة ناجحة ان شاء الله

و ان شاء الله اتواجد معاكم كل يوم خميس

و ان شاء الله اطمح ان اكون من الفائزين


نــــــــوران 



:::::::::::::::::::


:::::::::


:::


*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

فكرة المسابقة جميلة يا جماعة
و فعلا هتفيدنا كلنا 
ان شاء الله اكون متابعة معاكم..
تحياتى لكم و للجميع.
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*حازم ومحمد*
*فكره جميله ومفيده ..ربنا يوفقكم*
*متابعه ان شاء الله*
 :f2:

----------


## رحمة

*إن شاء الله بالتوفيق
و جزاكما الله خيرا أخى الفاضل حازم و أخى الفاضل محمد على الفكرة الطيبة و المفيدة و أسال الله أن أكون من سعداء الحظ معكما*

----------


## عصام كابو

محمد و حازم

شكرا على المسابقة الجميلة

ان شاء الله متابع معاكم.. بس ربنا يسهل و نلحق نجاوب وسط اباطرة المسابقات
انا لما شوفت ناريمان و مصراوية بصراحة حصل لى حالة يأس  ::  

بالتوفيق و ربنا معاكم

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسجيل حضور في هذا الموضوع والذي يبدو 
ماشاء الله أنه سيكون ثريّا بمعلومات عن شخصيات
نحتاج التعرّف إليها .
أستاذ حازم أستاذ محمد 
في انتظاركما بإذن الله الخميس القادم
بارك الله بكما 
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

تسجيل حضور 

وانتظار

----------


## hazem3

> تسجيل حضور و تهنئة بالمسابقة الجديدة
> 
> فكرة رائعة يا اخواني الكرام
> 
> 
> ((( حازم و محمد )))
> 
> ربنا يوفقكم و تكون مسابقة ناجحة ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


معقولة نوران عندنا اهلا اهلا اهلا 
مستنيينك باذن الله 

و متقلقيش اسماء الفايزين انا حاططها من الاول 

يعني زي الشركات هههههههههه

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> فكرة المسابقة جميلة يا جماعة
> و فعلا هتفيدنا كلنا
> ان شاء الله اكون متابعة معاكم..
> تحياتى لكم و للجميع.


والله فرحت جدا لما شوفت اسم حضرتك 

المسابقة هي الي هتستفيد بوجودك 

وان شاء الله تكوني معانا كل خميس

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

> حازم ومحمد
> فكره جميله ومفيده ..ربنا يوفقكم
> متابعه ان شاء الله


برنسس ناريمان الاسطورة حضرت يا جماعة 

المسابقة اتقفلت خلاص 

ويا رب يوفقك والجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## hazem3

> إن شاء الله بالتوفيق
> و جزاكما الله خيرا أخى الفاضل حازم و أخى الفاضل محمد على الفكرة الطيبة و المفيدة و أسال الله أن أكون من سعداء الحظ معكما


استاذتي العزيزة رحمة 
شرف لينا تواجدك معنا 

وان شاء الله تكوني علي رأس الفائزين 

وأن شاء الله الجميع فائزين

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

> حمد و حازم
> 
> شكرا على المسابقة الجميلة
> 
> ان شاء الله متابع معاكم.. بس ربنا يسهل و نلحق نجاوب وسط اباطرة المسابقات
> انا لما شوفت ناريمان و مصراوية بصراحة حصل لى حالة يأس
> 
> بالتوفيق و ربنا معاكم


ههههههههههههههههه

دكتور عصام اهلا اهلا اهلا ملوك المسابقة الرياضية هنا 

ومتقلقش هعملك خطة مخصوص عشان متلحقش 
ههههههههههههههههه

فرحتني جدا بتواجدك ويارب تعجبك المسابقة

----------


## hazem3

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تسجيل حضور في هذا الموضوع والذي يبدو
> ماشاء الله أنه سيكون ثريّا بمعلومات عن شخصيات
> نحتاج التعرّف إليها .
> أستاذ حازم أستاذ محمد
> في انتظاركما بإذن الله الخميس القادم
> بارك الله بكما
> وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


استاذتي العزيزة نور 

تواجد حضرتك هو الي اثراء لمسابقتنا المتواضعة 

وان شاء الله المسابقة تبقي مفيدة وعند حسن الظن 

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

> تسجيل حضور
> 
> وانتظار


اهلا اختي عاشقة النسيم 

ان شاء الله تستمتعي بالمسابقة و يكفينا تواجدك العطر لكي نبذل كل ما لدينا 

لكي تكون مسابقة عند حسن ظنك

----------


## hazem3

اخوتي واساتذتي 

كنت عايز اولا اخد رايكم 

هل الافضل ان الحلول تبقي علي العام ولا نخليها زي استا رضا علي الخاص :Eat: 

حضرتكم قولولي رأيكم والافضل عاشن ننفذه 

ثانيا انا باعتذر لاخوة واساتذة كثيرين لم استطع ان ابلغهم بالمسابقة 

علي سيبيل المثال وليس الحصر

ام احمد, سيف الدين ,مملكة الحب ,بوكي بوكي 

وده لان في الي معطل خاصية استقبال الرسايل 

او الي صندوق رسايله  اتملي ومفيش مكان لاستقبال جديد 

ده اعتذار وان شاء الله هوصلهم المسابقة النهاردة 

وفي رعاية الله

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم...

حازم ومحمد ..تسلموا ياشباب على الفكرة الجميلة ..
إن شاء الله سأتابع كل ماألاقي فرصة ..ربنا يقويكم ..
لكما خالص التحايا والتقدير..
..*

----------


## hazem3

> لسلام عليكم...
> 
> حازم ومحمد ..تسلموا ياشباب على الفكرة الجميلة ..
> إن شاء الله سأتابع كل ماألاقي فرصة ..ربنا يقويكم ..
> لكما خالص التحايا والتقدير..
> ..


اهلا اهلا اهلا بالمعارك 

عاملة ايه يا زهراء 

انا كنت ناوي احط المسابقة عندك في فك التكشيرة بس خوفت تطلع مكرر 

هههههههههههههههههههه

اهلا بيكي ويارب تلاقي الوقت وتشرفينا بحضورك 

في رعاية الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

متابعة معاكم بإذن الله 
وفكرة جميلة

----------


## hazem3

> متابعة معاكم بإذن الله
> وفكرة جميلة


شرف لينا شهادة حضرتك ومتابعتك وبالتوفيق يارب 

ومتقلقيش ده مش مقلب sons 

ههههههههه

في رعاية الله

----------


## سوما

الأعزاء.. حازم.. محمد الثالث..
مسابقة فكرتها جميلة....تسلم أفكاركم وأيديكم.. :Smart: 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة .. ::$:  
ويارب بقى أعرف الأجابة وألحق أجاوب وقتها  ::  عشان دائمااااا مش بلحق زى مسابقة التوتوك كده ..شعاع من نور وأيمن خطاب عقدونى ساعتها  :: 



> اخوتي واساتذتي 
> 
> كنت عايز اولا اخد رايكم 
> 
> هل الافضل ان الحلول تبقي علي العام ولا نخليها زي استا رضا علي الخاص 
> 
> وفي رعاية الله


أنا بحب الأجابات تنزل على العام عشان اللى مش عارف أجابة يعرفها وتكون أفادة للكل بأذن الله.. :good: 
بالتوفيق للجميع  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الأحبة محمد الثالث وحازم الثالث
فكرتكم رائعة بحق
بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم عليها وأعانني على المشاركة فيها باستمرارية.
وبارك الله في الأحبة ابن طيبة منافسي العزيز على كرسي الرئاسة وقلب مصر على دعمهما لكما.  :2: 
دمتم بكل خير.
بالنسبة للسؤال فأرى أن تكن الاجابات في ذات الموضوع فكل أبناء المحروسة هنا يعانوا من ضيق اليد في صندوق رسائلهم وبخل حكومتهم عليهم بخصوصها.  :2:  
مودتي.

----------


## hazem3

> لأعزاء.. حازم.. محمد الثالث..
> مسابقة فكرتها جميلة....تسلم أفكاركم وأيديكم..
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ..
> ويارب بقى أعرف الأجابة وألحق أجاوب وقتها عشان دائمااااا مش بلحق زى مسابقة التوتوك كده ..شعاع من نور وأيمن خطاب عقدونى ساعتها


ههههههههههه

تشرفي طبعا 

ومتقلقيش احنا هنا الي يدفع يكسب 

يعني هتدفعي جنيه نكسبك حلقة اتنين حلقتين اما بقي لو دفعتي الف ولا حاجة 

خدي انتي المسابقة واتصرفي فيها

وانتي الي تسلميلنا ومستنيينك

----------


## hazem3

> الأحبة محمد الثالث وحازم الثالث
> فكرتكم رائعة بحق
> بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم عليها وأعانني على المشاركة فيها باستمرارية.
> وبارك الله في الأحبة ابن طيبة منافسي العزيز على كرسي الرئاسة وقلب مصر على دعمهما لكما.
> دمتم بكل خير.
> بالنسبة للسؤال فأرى أن تكن الاجابات في ذات الموضوع فكل أبناء المحروسة هنا يعانوا من ضيق اليد في صندوق رسائلهم وبخل حكومتهم عليهم بخصوصها.
> مودتي.


الله يخليك يا ابن رشد وبالنسبة لمحمد الثالث ده جي من ايم تحتمس وحسب الله

لكن انا مش التالت تلاتة في فرق اني اعترض 

وده نتيجة لاني كل ما اسجل hazem في حتة الاقيه موجود جربت ارقام وجه نصيبي تلاتة

حلوة قصة حياتي دي صح ؟

وبارك الله فيك اخي ويارب يوفق الجميع وشكرنا طبعا لاساتذتنا قلب مصر وابن طيبة علي دعمهم 

وابن طيبة يا بلاش واحد غيره ومينفعناش ( هو و ابن رشد)

وكمان رامي رامي يا بلاش واحد غيره (وغير استاذ ابن طيبة ) مينفعناش 

ههههههههههههههههه

و موضوع الرسايل ولا العام 

هنستني ناخد الاصوات ونقترع ثم نعلن نتيجة الاستفتاء

----------


## nariman

> ان شاء الله متابع معاكم.. بس ربنا يسهل و نلحق نجاوب وسط اباطرة المسابقات
> انا لما شوفت ناريمان و مصراوية بصراحة حصل لى حالة يأس  
> 
> بالتوفيق و ربنا معاكم


 
* حضرتك لسه فاكر ..قلبك إسود قوى* 
*لا خلاص علشان خاطرك حأخر إجابتى دقيقه ونص * 

*والله الوقت مش فاضى زى رمضان خالص*
*ربنا يسهل ويوفق الجميع*

----------


## reda laby

ألف مبروك 
حبايبى
حازم  ،   محمد 
( التلاتة )
ربنا يوفقكم لما فيه الخير لنا جميعا 
نحن أعضاء منتدانا الغالى 
أبناء مصر
وكل فكرة فيه تعد عيداً 
علينا الإحتفاء به
وهذا واضح وضوح الشمس من المشاركات التى تقدم التهانى 
وهذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على أوصر 
الحب و المودة والوفاق التى تربطنا على الأثير الفضائى


لكما خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لمجهودكما المأمول 
ربنا الموفق والمستعان 

ً

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم ايديكم يا شباب

هاحاول اتابع ان شاءا لله

بس اعذرونى والله الكلية شغلانى شوية 

لكم تحياتى

----------


## محمد الثالث

الله يبارك فيك استاذنا الغالي استاذ رضا حبيبنا و حبيب الكل
فعلا من اكتر ما احببته في هذا المنتدي هو الحب و المودة
بين الاعضاء و انهم اسرة واحدة

----------


## محمد الثالث

ربنا يعينك يا هيثم
لو مش فاضي ابقي
ابعت بودو و متخفش
هنجبله حاجة حلوة بس
ابعته انت و ملكش دعوه

----------


## محمد الثالث

> أنا بحب الأجابات تنزل على العام عشان اللى مش عارف أجابة يعرفها وتكون أفادة للكل بأذن الله.


بالنسبة للاجابات احنا لو عملناها رسائل خاصة هنزل الحل تاني يوم




> بالنسبة للسؤال فأرى أن تكن الاجابات في ذات الموضوع فكل أبناء المحروسة هنا يعانوا من ضيق اليد في صندوق رسائلهم وبخل حكومتهم عليهم بخصوصها.


و هذا ما جعلنا نأخذ آرائكم و نحن نطالب الادارة بزيادة عدد الرسائل الخاصة مش انتوا معايا و لا ايه؟؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

وانت فاكر لما تقول للادارة زودوا الرسائل هتزودها؟  ::

----------


## hazem3

> وانت فاكر لما تقول للادارة زودوا الرسائل هتزودها؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اعذروه يا جماعة 

ميعرفش ههههههههههههههه

----------


## غادة جاد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**فكرة ممتازة وجميلة**اسمحوا لي أكون معكم من فضلكم**وجزاكم الله كل خير*

----------


## hazem3

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فكرة ممتازة وجميلة
> اسمحوا لي أكون معكم من فضلكم
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


حضرتك صاحبة المسابقة 

 وا حنا الي نطلب من حضرتك اننا نضعها 

احنا والمسابقة نتشرف بوجود حضرتك معنا و علي رأسنا 

ويارب نبقي عند حسن الظن

في رعاية الله

----------


## محمد الثالث

ليه يعني فيها ايه لما يبقي طلب جماعي من اكثر من عضو
اكيد هيوافقوا ان شاء الله ايه رأيكم نعمل موضوع في الشكاوي
و كل الاعضاء اللي شاركوا يرحوا يؤيدوا الشكوي؟؟

----------


## حسام عمر

*في انتظاركم إن شاء الله الخميس القادم*

----------


## غادة جاد

> حضرتك صاحبة المسابقة 
> 
> وا حنا الي نطلب من حضرتك اننا نضعها 
> 
> احنا والمسابقة نتشرف بوجود حضرتك معنا و علي رأسنا 
> 
> ويارب نبقي عند حسن الظن
> 
> في رعاية الله


*متشكرة جدا جدا* 
*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## محمد الثالث

اصلي هقول لك علي حاجة يا ابن رشد 
احنا لو عملناها علي العام مش هنقدر
ندي درجات غير للاول بس انما لو عملناها
خاص هنقد ندي درجات للي هيبعتوا كلهم
هي دي فكرتنا في ان المسابقة تبقي علي
الخاص و كمان ما شاء الله العدد اللي
سجل حضوره بس كبير جدا فمش سهل
اننا نعمله علي العام و كمان صحيح ان
حكاية الرسايل القليلة مشكلة بس دي
رسالة واحد اسبوعيا ممكن يفضيها برده
و لو الرسائل مهمه اوي يحفظ واحدة
علي الورد مثلا كده يعني

----------


## محمد الثالث

> *في انتظاركم إن شاء الله الخميس القادم*



اخي الحبيب نحن من ينتظرك ان شاء الله تعالي

----------


## محمد الثالث

جماعه ان شاء الله الحلول هترسل كرسائل خاص لبريدي
و ان شاء الله عايزين الكل يبقي موجود من الساعه 8
نتكلم شوية كده مع بعض لحد معاد المسابقة

احنا عملناها علي الخاص يا جماعه علشان يبقي فيه
ترتيب بحيث ان اللي طلع التاني ميتساواش بالاخير مثلا
احنا عارفين مشكلة الرسائل الخاصة بس من السهل
ان اي حد يفضي رسالة واحدة بس اسبوعيا حتي المهلومات
ان شاء الله هتتحط في الموضوع المنفصل علشان منتقلش في حكاية
الرسائل الخاصة و جزاكم الله خيرا
ننتظركم غدا ان شاء الله تعالي

----------


## hazem3

> المهلومات


ايوة صح المهلومات خليناها في موضوع منفصل 

وان شاء الله الاهابة هتبقي علي الخاص 

ونتقابل يوم الهميس باذن الله

هههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> جماعه ان شاء الله الحلول هترسل كرسائل خاص لبريدي
> و ان شاء الله عايزين الكل يبقي موجود من الساعه 8
> نتكلم شوية كده مع بعض لحد معاد المسابقة
> 
> احنا عملناها علي الخاص يا جماعه علشان يبقي فيه
> ترتيب بحيث ان اللي طلع التاني ميتساواش بالاخير مثلا
> احنا عارفين مشكلة الرسائل الخاصة بس من السهل
> ان اي حد يفضي رسالة واحدة بس اسبوعيا حتي المهلومات
> ان شاء الله هتتحط في الموضوع المنفصل علشان منتقلش في حكاية
> ...


_إنشاء الله يا محمد

ربنا يسهل أصل بكرة الخميس

إنت عارف أخر الأسبوع

حاحاول أرجع بدرى_

----------


## Red Devil

وانا هاعمل مهم واتأخر شويه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله يا هنوءة ترجعي بدري و هنستناك
لالالا تتأخر ايه يا عم ريد ديفل ده انا ازعل اوي لو مجتش
و ربنا يوفتكم يوم الاحد بقي مع القطن و يا رب تكسبوا
(شفتوا الروح الرياضية؟؟).

----------


## hazem3

> ان شاء الله يا هنوءة ترجعي بدري و هنستناك
> لالالا تتأخر ايه يا عم ريد ديفل ده انا ازعل اوي لو مجتش
> و ربنا يوفتكم يوم الاحد بقي مع القطن و يا رب تكسبوا
> (شفتوا الروح الرياضية؟؟).


حمادة انت بتتكلم علي الاسرائلين 

ايه الي ربنا بوفقكم ده 

هو الاهلي مش بيلعب باسم مصر وما ادراك ايه مصر

مشربتش من نيلها جربت تنيلها جربت في عز ما تحزن تمشي في شروارعها وتقفلها

----------


## hazem3

> وانا هاعمل مهم واتأخر شويه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*انت مش هتعمل مهم يا باشا انت مهم اساسا 

يلا يا vip 

مستنينك*

----------


## Red Devil

> *
> لالالا تتأخر ايه يا عم ريد ديفل ده انا ازعل اوي لو مجتش
> 
> 
> *


انا جاى من بدرى اهوه قبل الميعاد كمان



> *انت مش هتعمل مهم يا باشا انت مهم اساسا 
> 
> يلا يا vip 
> 
> مستنينك*


ربنا يخليك يا حزومه دا كم زوقك يا باشا

----------


## محمد الثالث

> حمادة انت بتتكلم علي الاسرائلين
> 
> ايه الي ربنا بوفقكم ده
> 
> هو الاهلي مش بيلعب باسم مصر وما ادراك ايه مصر
> 
> مشربتش من نيلها جربت تنيلها جربت في عز ما تحزن تمشي في شروارعها وتقفلها


لأ بيلعب باسمه هو و داخل معاه مصر بجزء بسيط جدا
ثانيا مين قال اني بشجع مصر اساسا؟؟

----------


## محمد الثالث

> انا جاى من بدرى اهوه قبل الميعاد كمان


ميه ميه الحمدلله انك جيت يلا نستني باقي الاخوة بقي

----------


## hazem3

بسم الله 

يا رب نتجمع كلنا ومحدش ينسي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hazem3

جماعة زي ما قلنا الاجابة علي شكل رسالة خاصة علي صندوق محمد 

بالتوفيق للجميع وميعادنا بعد نصف ساعة

----------


## hazem3

شخصيتنا اليوم مهياشي عادية 
هي اكيد شخصية حقيقية 
قامت بالاعمال دي هية
قالك اسلامنا مهواشي احجية
وكمان كده دي حاجة طبيعية
كان في الفتنة القرأنية
حاسم قاطع للابدية
قالك مش مخلوق ولا كان
عمره الا كلام رب الازمان
مسلم قلبه مليان ايمان
هو الرابع بين ائمتنا كمان

----------


## طائر الشرق

الو
مشترك معكم

----------


## محمد الثالث

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وصلتلي رسالة من استاذ ايمن خطاب 

والاجابة 


صحيحة طبعا 

الي الامام

----------


## محمد الثالث

طائر الشرق الي الامام 

اجابة صحيحة طبعا 




اعزائي استقبال الحلول سيتم حتي يوم الغد الساعة 8 مساءا

----------


## محمد الثالث

ايه يا جماعه في اي ايه؟؟
2 بس مش معقولة يعني

----------


## محمد الثالث

> انا جاى من بدرى اهوه قبل الميعاد كمان


فين يا عم الحج اللي جاي بدري ده انت هتشتغلنا؟؟
ما انتا مجاوبتش حاجة خالص

----------


## nariman

*معلش جيت متأخره* 
*ايه الأخبار ؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد الثالث

اجابة صحيحه يا ناريمان و المركز التالت
بس ممكن تكسبي الحلقة لسه في الجزء الخاص
بالعلومات

----------


## nariman

*يعنى من الآن نجمع معلومات عن الشخصيه ونحطها فى الموضوع هنا ؟؟*

----------


## محمد الثالث

تجمعوا معلومات ماشي
انما تحطوها استنوا لحد بكرة الساعه
8 لما نعلن الاجابة و تحطوها في الموضوع الخاص
بالعلومات ثواني هجيب الرابط بتاعه

----------


## محمد الثالث

اهه الرابط هنا

----------


## محمد الثالث

هو المعاد مش مناسب يا جماعه و لا ايه؟؟؟
لو مش مناسب ممكن نأخره شوية يعني

----------


## hanoaa

*أنا لسه راجعه

يادوب دخلت فتحت علشان أجاوب
*

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب يا هنوءةو الاجابة طبعا صحيحه
و المركز الرابع اكيد انتي من مؤيدين تأخير المعاد صح ولا انا غلطان؟؟

----------


## محمد الثالث

استاذ عبد الرحمن طبعا الاجابة صحيحه
بالنسبه للتقييم هيبقي جزء علي سرعه الاجابة
و جزء علي المعلومات

----------


## محمد الثالث

5 مش وحش طبعا يا جماعه لكن
المشكلة ان الاجابات وصلت متأخر
جدا جدا

----------


## hanoaa

> طيب يا هنوءةو الاجابة طبعا صحيحه
> و المركز الرابع اكيد انتي من مؤيدين تأخير المعاد صح ولا انا غلطان؟؟


_بص يا محمد

أنا عادة يوم الخميس بقضيه برة لبيت من بعد الشغل

و برجع فى حدود 10 او 11

شوف إجماع الأراء حايوصل لفين

و أنا مع الأغلبية و معاكوا_

----------


## محمد الثالث

ايه رأيكم طيب في الساعه 10؟؟
اصل برده 11 متأخر شوية

----------


## Amira

*انا جاية متأخرة كما هي عادتي * 
*إن شاء الله يسعدني حظي بجد و الحق اجاوب معاكم* 

*حازم  محمد* 
*مسابقة جميلة و مجهود أجمل* 
*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق دائماَ* 
**

----------


## محمد الثالث

شكرا اوي يا اخت اميرة و مستني اجابتك حتي لو دلوقتي حالا



جماعه انا هقوم انام اللي يعرف الحل يبعته لأن كل ما تبعت اسرع تاخد درجات اكتر
و ان شاء الله بكره هشوف الاجابات

----------


## hanoaa

> شكرا اوي يا اخت اميرة و مستني اجابتك حتي لو دلوقتي حالا
> 
> 
> 
> جماعه انا هقوم انام اللي يعرف الحل يبعته لأن كل ما تبعت اسرع تاخد درجات اكتر
> و ان شاء الله بكره هشوف الاجابات


_تصبح على خير يا محمد_

----------


## swaha

> استاذ عبد الرحمن طبعا الاجابة صحيحه
> بالنسبه للتقييم هيبقي جزء علي سرعه الاجابة
> و جزء علي المعلومات


ماشى يامحمد

بس ياريت بقى بعد كدة
تحط شروط المسابقة كاملة
قبل ماتبيدى

وربنا يوفقك

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الكريم..حازم
أخي الكريم..محمد

بجد مبسوطة جداً جداً بمسابقتكم و فكرتها فعلاً راااائعة...
و الله يا حازم و عملت مسابقة  

لأ بجد أنا واثقة إنه التنظيم هيكون فعلاً ممتاز...

أنا متأسفة جداً يا جماعة إني اتأخرت...بس زي ما بقول دايماً آجي متأخرة أحسن من مأجيش خالص 

حقيقي مسابقة جميلة جداً و أنا كنت هتسحب من لساني و أقول الشخصية 

بس أنا مفهمتش ليه في مراكز مش المفروض اللي يجاوب أول واحد و خلاص؟؟

عموماً تسلم إيديكم يا جماعة و يسلم مجهودكم الجميل..بجد ربنا يكرمكم..

خالص التحية و عميق الود..


*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> ماشى يامحمد
> 
> بس ياريت بقى بعد كدة
> تحط شروط المسابقة كاملة
> قبل ماتبيدى
> 
> وربنا يوفقك


احنا كتبناها يا استاذ عبد الرحمن بس في ردود عارف انها
غلطتنا اننا محطنهاش بعد كده في الصفحة الرئيسية بس ان شاء الله هنكتبها
و اكرر آسفي الشديد

----------


## محمد الثالث

> *
> أخي الكريم..حازم
> أخي الكريم..محمد
> 
> بجد مبسوطة جداً جداً بمسابقتكم و فكرتها فعلاً راااائعة...
> و الله يا حازم و عملت مسابقة
> 
> لأ بجد أنا واثقة إنه التنظيم هيكون فعلاً ممتاز...
> 
> ...


اختي الكريمة حياك الله معنا
الحمدلله ان حضرتك مقولتيش اسم الشخصية
هو صحيح حضرتك مبعتيش ليه الاجابة علي الخاص؟؟
بالنسبة للترتيب علشان بس ميبقاش فيها ظلم ان يبقي
التاني يتساوي بالتالت يتساوي بالرابع يتساوي بالعاشر مثلا
و كمان عدد اللي سجلوا حضورهم و مشفناش غير 5 منهم كان
كبير و احنا قلنا علي اساس انهم هيدخلوا فمينفعش نخلي واحد
بس اللي يكسب من حوالي 20 ولا حاجة هو ده قصدنا مش اكتر
ثالثا ان الجزء الخاص بالعلومات هيأثر بالترتيب جدا ان ممكن
اللي بعت الرابع هو اللي يكسب مثلا مش اللي بعت الاول و ممكن
انما لو خليناها اول بس يبقي نشيل الجزء بتاع المعلومات احسن
و نبقي لغينا الجزء الاهم في المسابقة اظن ان المعني وصل

----------


## reda laby

كله تمام

----------


## محمد الثالث

اجابة صحيحه يا استاذ رضا

----------


## nariman

*هو المعاد بتاعكم بقى الساعه كام اخر كلام؟؟؟*
*كنتوا بتقولوا 10 مساء انا عن نفسى موافقه*

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله يا اخت ناريمان هنقول بكرة او بعد بكره بالكتير كده معانا موافقة اتنين نشوف باقي الاعضاء

----------


## hazem3

> أخي الكريم..حازم
> أخي الكريم..محمد
> 
> بجد مبسوطة جداً جداً بمسابقتكم و فكرتها فعلاً راااائعة...
> و الله يا حازم و عملت مسابقة
> 
> لأ بجد أنا واثقة إنه التنظيم هيكون فعلاً ممتاز...
> 
> أنا متأسفة جداً يا جماعة إني اتأخرت...بس زي ما بقول دايماً آجي متأخرة أحسن من مأجيش خالص
> ...


شوفتي دارت الايام وبقيت بعمل مسابقة 

والله العيال كبرت 

ههههههههههههههههه

وادينا هنشوف يمكن ناخر الميعاد عشان الوقت 

وده شرف لينا بجد سعادتك بالمسابقة ومشاركتك فيها 

ويا رب نبقي عند حسن الظن والوهم كمان

في رعاية الله

----------


## swaha

الساعة 10 مناسب تماما

والحل النهاردة الساعة كام

علشان اجهز بالمعلومات

----------


## hazem3

> الساعة 10 مناسب تماما
> 
> والحل النهاردة الساعة كام
> 
> علشان اجهز بالمعلومات


حلو ان شاء الله هنبقي الساعة عشرة 

كل يوم خميس

وهنحاول نحط جميع شروط المسابقة والتقييم في الصفحة الاولي

استاذي العزيز الحل كمان نصف ساعة 

وهنستقبل المعلومات في الموضوع الخاص بيها لغاية يوم الاربعاء القادم 

وبالنسبة للنقاط هي هتبقي بالترتيب الطردي 

يعني زي استاذ رضا في رمضان 

ده بجانب النقاط الخاصة بالمعلومات

وبالتوفيق يا رب ويا رب تكون مسابقة مفيدة وممتعة

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



حل الحلقة الاولي 



الامام احمد بن حنبل 


المعلومات بالطبع عليها نقاط 

ولكن تقديرها علي حسب كيفها ان شاء الله

وده رابط موضوع المعلومات

للمعلومــــــــــــــــــــــــــات  

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hanoaa

_خلاص يبقى أخر كلام الخميس الساعة 10 إنشاء الله

يا مسهل

حاحاول إنى أرجع بدرى_

----------


## reda laby

إذاً 
إحتكم الأمر
ياجماعة وح نتقابل
مساء الخميس الساعة العاشرة

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله يا استاذ رضا
يا ريت يا جماعه كله يكون
موجود في معاد المسابقة بالضبط

----------


## قلب مصر

تم تعديل موعد ونظام المسابقة كما طلب الأخ محمد الثالث وإضافتها للمشاركة الرئيسية في الصفحة الأولى
وكل الشكر لكل المشاركين على مجهوداتهم الرائعة 
والشكر لحازم ومحمد على المسابقة الجميلة ربنا يبارك في مجهوداتهم يارب
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## محمد الثالث

جزاك الله كل خير اختنا الكريمة قلب مصر و الله لم تتأخري عن اي طلب

----------


## طائر الشرق

نرجو التوضيح 

هل ستكون الاجابات على الخاص ام على المسابقة نفسها





> ممنوع التعديل في المشاركة ولن تحتسب اي مشاركة بها تعديل

----------


## محمد الثالث

اخي هيثم الاجابات ترسل علي الخاص لبريدي انا
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الثالث

ترتيب المسابقة في اسفل

----------


## محمد الثالث

[frame="4 80"]ترتيب المسابقة  

ايمن خطاب : 9 
عبدالرحمن السواح : 7
طائر الشرق : 5
هنوئة : 4
ناريمان : 4
رضالابي : 1[/frame]

----------


## nariman

*هى مش المسابقه الساعه 10 ولا ايه ؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد الثالث

[frame="10 80"]دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء
دع الأيام تفعــــــــل ما تشــاء ..... وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجــــــــزع لحادثة الليالي ..... فما لحـــوادث الدنيا بقـــــاء
وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا ..... وشيمتك السماحة والوفـــاء
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا ..... وسرك أن يكون لها غطـاء
تستر بالسخاء فكـل عيــــــب ..... يغطيه كمـا قــيــل السخـــاء
ولا تــــــر للأعادي قــط ذلا ..... فإن شماتة الأعدا بـــــــــلاء
ولا ترج السماحة مــن بخيل ..... فما في النــــــار للظمآن ماء
ورزقك ليـــس ينقصه التأني ..... وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء
ولا حزن يــدوم ولا ســرور ..... ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخــــاء
إذا ما كنــــت ذا قـلب قنـوع ..... فأنت ومالك الدنيا ســــــــواء
ومــــن نزلت بساحته المنايا ..... فلا أرض تقيه ولا سمــــــاء
وأرض الله واسعة ولــــكــن ..... إذا نزل القضا ضاق الفضاء
دع الأيام تغـــــدر كل حيــن ..... فما يغني عن المــوت الدواء
من القائل[/frame]

----------


## swaha

> [frame="4 80"]ترتيب المسابقة  
> 
> ايمن خطاب : 9 
> عبدالرحمن السواح : 7
> طائر الشرق : 5
> هنوئة : 4
> ناريمان : 4
> رضالابي : 1[/frame]


فين السؤال الجديد

انا منتظر

----------


## محمد الثالث

معلش يا اخت ناريمان نأسف علي التأخير

----------


## nariman

*انا مش فاهمه الحلقه خالص يا محمد*

----------


## محمد الثالث

معلش يا جماعه ظروف خارجة عن اردتنا احنا
آسفين جدا بس اهه السؤال انا مستني

----------


## محمد الثالث

الحلقة دي مختلفة انا كتبت الشعر و عايز مين اللي قاله
غير كل مرة بنكتب شعر عن واحد معين

----------


## drmustafa

تم إرسال الحل 
ماهى النتيجة

----------


## nariman

*طيب كنت تكتب من القائل يا محمد علشان نعرف ايه المطلوب* 

*طمنى بقى بعت صح ؟؟*

----------


## swaha

ايه الاخبار يامحمد

صح
ولا افتكس

----------


## محمد الثالث

لالالا مش مقعول دكتور مصطفي بحاله موجود
مش مصدق و كمان المركز الوصيف ياه ليك
وحشه و الله يا دكتور

----------


## محمد الثالث

> طيب كنت تكتب من القائل يا محمد علشان نعرف ايه المطلوب 
> 
> طمنى بقى بعت صح ؟؟


انا كاتب يا ناريمان من القائل تحت خالص

----------


## محمد الثالث

اوعي تخاف يا استاذ صح و وصيف الدكتور مصطفي كمان
الف مبروك

----------


## drmustafa

وصيف ووصيف الوصيف 
أمال مين الكنج

----------


## محمد الثالث

ناريمان المركز الرابع مش اوي
ابقي ابعتي معلومات بتزود كتير
منتظرك في المعلومات

----------


## nariman

*اه مخدتش بالى والله انها مكتوبه ... ميرسى يا محمد* 

*اهلا يا دكتور مصطفى ..منور*

----------


## drmustafa

يعنى المركز الأول 
بعت الرسالة 
وماكتبش مشاركة 
يبقى اتوقع 
أستاذ رضا لابى

----------


## swaha

مش فاهم

يعنى انا ترتيبى الكام فى سرعة الارسال

----------


## محمد الثالث

هيثم المعلومات المفروض بكرة بعد ما نحط الحل تحطها في الموضوع مش ترسلها
علي الخاص بس مش مشكلة ابقي حطها بكرة تاني او احطها انا لو مش هتكون فاضي
و طبعا الاجابة صحيحه و المركز الخامس

----------


## drmustafa

أهلا ناريمان 
أنا المركز الثانى
الأول لم يعلن بعد

----------


## nariman

*نفسى والله ابعت معلومات ..بس الوقت* 

*ان شاء الله أحاول*

----------


## محمد الثالث

وصيف الوصيف يبقي الكام يا استاذ عبدالرحمن؟؟؟
اسهلها شوية اللي بعد التاني يبقي الكام؟؟
غلط يا دكتوراه توقعك الكينج اخدت الفترة
السابقة و الفترة الحالية كمان
الكينج اخونا الحبيب ايمن خطاب جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذ عبد الرحمن 
المركز الثالث 
فى سرعة الإرسال

----------


## محمد الثالث

> نفسى والله ابعت معلومات ..بس الوقت 
> 
> ان شاء الله أحاول


ان شاء الله حاولي يا ناريمان و هستناكي

----------


## محمد الثالث

فين هنوءة و فين استاذ رضا و فين باقي الناس؟؟
اختفوا ولا ايه؟؟

----------


## محمد الثالث

ياه فيكي الخير و الله يا هنوءة
لسه كنت بسأل عليك لو كنت اعرف
كنت سألت عليك من زمااااااااان
ما علينا الاجابة طبعا صح لكن
طبعا متأخر المركز السادس و الاخير

----------


## hanoaa

_معلش جيت متأخرة

بس العيب على الجهاز و النت

الإتنين تخيلوااااااااااااااااااا_

----------


## hanoaa

> فين هنوءة و فين استاذ رضا و فين باقي الناس؟؟
> اختفوا ولا ايه؟؟


_فيك الخير يا محمد

أخبارك و أخبار حازم إيه_


> ياه فيكي الخير و الله يا هنوءة
> لسه كنت بسأل عليك لو كنت اعرف
> كنت سألت عليك من زمااااااااان
> ما علينا الاجابة طبعا صح لكن
> طبعا متأخر المركز السادس و الاخير


*ههههههههههه

معلش يا سيدى سادس سادس

كفايه إنى بشوفكوا

بس لسه أستاذ رضا

يعنى مش الأخير إنشاء الله*

----------


## محمد الثالث

انا عن نفسي مستني استاذ رضا بفارغ الصبر بس يا تري راح فين؟؟
هيبعت تاني يوم زي المرة اللي فاتت؟؟

----------


## drmustafa

مرحبا هنوئة

----------


## محمد الثالث

جماعه معلش المفروض حازم يحط المسابقة انهارده بس
انا لما فوجئت بعدم تواجده وضعتها انا علشان كده اتأخرت
انا آسف جدا و اكرر اسفي اعذرونا و انا مش لاقيه لحد
دلوقتي لعل المانع خيرا

----------


## drmustafa

خير ان شاء الله 
ابقى طمننا على حازم يامحمد

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله يا دكتور مصطفي

----------


## hanoaa

_إنشاء الله خير يا محمد

يمكن بس مشغول فى إنتخابات مخابز عم الدولة

بس إبقى طمنا على حازم يا محمد_

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم


شكرا جدا كل الي سألوا 

ومعلش كنت بجد تعبان ونمت الساعة 8 ونص انا بعت لمحمد اني مش هقدر اقعد  بس باين هو مشفهاش 

اسف يا جماعة واعذروني

----------


## محمد الثالث

و الله ما وصلني حاجة بس مش مشكلة
المهم انك دلوقتي بخير

----------


## hazem3

> و الله ما وصلني حاجة بس مش مشكلة


ما احنا قولنا غير الشباك الي انت ماشي بيه ده 

اعملك ايه ويندوز بايظ وياهو بايظ عقبال بقيت اجزاء الجهاز رووح غيره يا ابني 

وهات واحد طلقة زي بتاعي

والحمدلله انا مكنتش تعبان انا مكنتش شايف قدامي بس

----------


## محمد الثالث

> ما احنا قولنا غير الشباك الي انت ماشي بيه ده 
> 
> اعملك ايه ويندوز بايظ وياهو بايظ عقبال بقيت اجزاء الجهاز رووح غيره يا ابني 
> 
> وهات واحد طلقة زي بتاعي
> 
> والحمدلله انا مكنتش تعبان انا مكنتش شايف قدامي بس


ما انا دايخ معاك بقول لك هات الاسطوانة

و انت مش معبرني خالص بالص

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المعلومات المفروض بكرة بعد ما نحط الحل تحطها في الموضوع مش ترسلها
> علي الخاص بس مش مشكلة ابقي حطها بكرة تاني او احطها انا لو مش هتكون فاضي
> و طبعا الاجابة صحيحه و المركز الخامس




*



الأخ الفاضل .. حــــــــــــازم
الأخ الفاضل .. محمد الثالث 



مر الوقت المحدد لإعلان إجابة الحلقة الثانية

لعل المانع خير إن شاء الله 

نحن في الانتظار




لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد الثالث

اخونا الحبيب ايمن خطاب نحن متأسفون جدا علي
تأخرنا في وضع الاجابة لكن هذه الحلقة لا اعرف
لماذا مقعدة هكذا اللهم سهل لنا الامر و جزاك الله خيرا

الاجابة طبعا الامام محمد بن ادريس الشافعي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اخونا الحبيب ايمن خطاب نحن متأسفون جدا علي
> تأخرنا في وضع الاجابة لكن هذه الحلقة لا اعرف
> لماذا مقعدة هكذا اللهم سهل لنا الامر و جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> الاجابة طبعا الامام محمد بن ادريس الشافعي


*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد الثالث 



لا عليك أخي الفاضل ظروف وستنقضي بمشيئه الله 

على أمل استكمال المسابقه من جديد 

سنكون في الانتظار

تحياتي





لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله الحلقة بتاعه بكرة عن شخصية معروفة
بس مش هتبقي في نفس سهوله الشخصيات الباقية
انتظرونا غدا باذن الله تعالي

----------


## hazem3

أبت عيناك بالحســـــن الرقادا***و انكرت الأصادق و البــــــــــلادا
إليك رحلـــــــــــت يا ابن ليلي***علي ثقة اوزارك و اعتمـــــــــادا
الي الفاروق ينتسب ابن ليلي***و مروان الذي رفع العمـــــــــادا
فما كعب بن مامة و ابــن سعد***بأجود منك يا بطل الجــــــــوادا
يعود الفضل منك علــي قريش***و تفرج عنهم الكرب الــــشدادا
و قد آمنت وحشتهـــــــم برفق***و يعي الناس وحشك ان يصادا
و تدعوا الله مجتهــــــدا ليرضي***و تذكر في رعيتك الــــــــمعادا


المطلوب من هو المقصود بالشعر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. حازم 





تم إرسال الإجابة على بريدك الخاص

وكذلك تم إرسالها إلى الأخ محمد 

تقبل خالص تحياتي



يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

_جاوبت الحمد لله

أكيد متأخرة طبعا

بس المهم انى جاوبت_

----------


## محمد الثالث

[frame="7 80"]الاجابة بتاعه الحلقة الثالثة

عمر بن عبد العزيز

ننتظر معلوماتكم ان شاء الله[/frame]

----------


## hazem3

الترتيب بالدرجات بعد الحلقة الثالثة 

استاذ ايمن خطاب :25 

استاذ عبد الرحمن السواح : 23

طائر الشرق : 7

ناريمان : 7

هنوئة : 7

دكتور مصطفي: 5

أستاذ رضا لابي : 1

أستاذة رحمة: 1



احب اذكر ان حلقة اليوم هي الحلقة الرابعة اي بها ننهي الشهر الاول 

وبعدها يحدد الفائزون 

وحلقتنا اليوم في تمام التاسعة بتوقيت مصر 

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

الفت كتــاب الوحدان 

ووضحت الفرق في الأقران

وفي العلل ميزت لنا كمان 

كنت إمام مؤمن وكريم 

مسلم أنت عادل وعظيم 

منهجك صحيح وسليم 

ومشيت علي صراط مستقيم 

بينت لنا أوهام المحدثين 

وذكرت لنا أولاد الحسين 

وكنت في الحديث 
علي الشهادة أمين

فتحية إليك يا معلم المسلمين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. حازم 



جزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك للمسابقة 

وتحفيزنا على البحث المستمر

وتم إرسال الإجابة

في انتظار الرد






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hazem3

> جزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك للمسابقة
> 
> وتحفيزنا على البحث المستمر
> 
> وتم إرسال الإجابة
> 
> في انتظار الرد


جزانا واياكم اخي الكريم ايمن خطاب

وطبعا اجابة صحيحة والاول كعادتك 

الي الامام

----------


## hazem3

وفي هه اللحظات تاتي الينا الاميرة هنوءة في خطي واثقة 

واجابة محكمة ومركز ثاني متقدم 

ههههههه  


اجابة صحيحة طبعا

الي الامام

----------


## hazem3

اجابة صحيحة طبعا يا استاذي العزيز 

عبدالرحمن 

وحضرتك بجد موسوعة معلومات لا يكتفي منها ابدا 

في انتظار معلومات حضرتك غدا

----------


## swaha

> اجابة صحيحة طبعا يا استاذي العزيز 
> 
> عبدالرحمن 
> 
> وحضرتك بجد موسوعة معلومات لا يكتفي منها ابدا 
> 
> في انتظار معلومات حضرتك غدا


اشكرك اخى العزيز
وتأخرى فى ارسال الحل اليوم بسبب بطىء النت مميت
ولكن المركز الثانى مارحش بعيد
انه للعزيزة هنوئة
مبروك

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

السلام عليكم .. تسمحولى اشترك معاكم ... ولا الوقت خلاص عدى .... وبشكرك استاذ حازم للدعوة...

----------


## hazem3

اكيد طبعا احنا نتشرف بمشاركة حضرتك

دي المسابقة تنور
واحنا بنستقبل الاجابة لغاية الساعة 8 مساءا تاني يوم 

مستني حضرتك  الاجابة برده علي الخاص 

في رعاية الله

----------


## hanoaa

> وفي هه اللحظات تاتي الينا الاميرة هنوءة في خطي واثقة 
> 
> واجابة محكمة ومركز ثاني متقدم 
> 
> ههههههه  
> 
> 
> اجابة صحيحة طبعا
> 
> الي الامام


_ميرسى يا حازم 

و لسه فاكر لقب أميرة إللى خلعته عليا يا مولاى

و الله كتر خيرك_



> اشكرك اخى العزيز
> وتأخرى فى ارسال الحل اليوم بسبب بطىء النت مميت
> ولكن المركز الثانى مارحش بعيد
> انه للعزيزة هنوئة
> مبروك


_ميرسى يا أستاذ عبد الرحمن

عايزين نجرى نشوف الناس اللى فى الصورة_

----------


## hazem3

حل الحلقة الرابعة الامام 

مسلم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> احب اذكر ان حلقة اليوم هي الحلقة الرابعة اي بها ننهي الشهر الاول 
> 
> وبعدها يحدد الفائزون 
> 
> وحلقتنا اليوم في تمام التاسعة بتوقيت مصر 
> 
> في رعاية الله



*



الأخ الفاضل .. حازم 




لازلنا في الانتظار للإعلان عن الفائزين رسمياً للشهر الأول

وأيضاً لازلنا في انتظار الحلقة الاولى من الشهر الثاني

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*يا جماعه هى فين المسابقه

أنا مستنيه من بدرى

و لا حس و لا خبر

محمد و حازم إختفوا

ياترى إيه إللى حصل
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. حازم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*



هل من مجيب !!!



كل عام وأنتم بخير





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد الثالث

آسفين جدا جدا يا جماعه
علي اننا مدخلناش يوم الخميس
لكن نظرا لظروف العيد و من ثم
الامتحانات فاحنا ان شاء الله
هنأجلها لبعد الامتحانات تقبلوا
اسفنا الشديد اخوننا الكرام
فأنا لا ادخل منذ مدة طويلة
و ان شاء الله سيعلن قريبا
عن الفائزين للشهر الاول

----------


## hanoaa

> آسفين جدا جدا يا جماعه
> علي اننا مدخلناش يوم الخميس
> لكن نظرا لظروف العيد و من ثم
> الامتحانات فاحنا ان شاء الله
> هنأجلها لبعد الامتحانات تقبلوا
> اسفنا الشديد اخوننا الكرام
> فأنا لا ادخل منذ مدة طويلة
> و ان شاء الله سيعلن قريبا
> عن الفائزين للشهر الاول


*الحمد لله إننا اتطمنا عليكوا

و ربنا يوفقكوا 

و هانستناكوا بعد الإمتحانات 

بس بشرط تكونوا من أوائل الدفعات

ابقوا طمنونا عليكوا كل ماتلاقو وقت فاضى

و كل سنه و إنتوا طيبين

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> آسفين جدا جدا يا جماعه
> علي اننا مدخلناش يوم الخميس
> لكن نظرا لظروف العيد و من ثم
> الامتحانات فاحنا ان شاء الله
> هنأجلها لبعد الامتحانات تقبلوا
> اسفنا الشديد اخوننا الكرام
> فأنا لا ادخل منذ مدة طويلة
> و ان شاء الله سيعلن قريبا
> عن الفائزين للشهر الاول



*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد الثالث




أهلا يا أخ محمد .. والحمد لله أنكم بخـــــير 

وإن شاء الله ترجعوا بعد العيد والامتحانات

وكل سنة وانت طيب .. وعيد سعيد 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

كل  عام   وانتم   بخير 




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="1 80"]
> 
> الجوايز هتبقي عبارة عن تقيمات للفايزين وجايزة خاصة مننا 
> 
> هتبقي كل ثلاث شهور يعني الاعلي في الثلاث شهور ليه جايزة خاصة مننا
> 
> ممنوع التعديل في المشاركة ولن تحتسب اي مشاركة بها تعديل
> 
> [/frame]



*



القلم المتألق  .. hazem3







أهلاً بعودتك من جديد للمنتدى ... عوداً حميداً 

ولي استفسار بشأن الجائزة الخاصة للفائزين

ما هي وكيف سأتسلمها بما أني خارج مصر ،

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

